# Ventrilo Server auf Rootserver "on" halten



## hupe (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

Also Ich habe es geschaft auf  einem RootServer einen 
Ventriloserver zu installieren ( Ventrilo ist ein Online Voice Tool, fuer alle die es interessiert)  
OK. 
und mit ./ventrilo_srv kann ich das Ding auch starten... Aber, ihr ahnt was kommt? genau,... close ich die ssh verbindung geht er "down" 
da ich ein "Linux-Beginner" bin habe ich leider keine Ahnunun wie ich es anstelle 
das er "on" bleibt. Ja, ein "daemon" kann mir helfen,.... aber wie stelle ich das an?  
Hiilfe wär klasse! aber ein HowTo würde mir glaube ich schon langen....

MFG hupe

-Danke- schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Mai 2004)

Du könntest ihn über screen laufen lassen.

Einfach:


```
screen
[enter um ein Terminal zu erhalten]
./ventrilo_srv
[STRG+A , d]
```
 
Per "screen" rufst du screen auf, du erhälst zunächst einen Info-Bildschirm. Sobald du ENTER drückst landest du in einem Screen-Terminal in dem du arbeiten kannst wie sonst auch - daher startest du nun hier den Ventrilo-Server.
Nachdem du den Server gestartest hast, legst du Screen wieder ab um zum normalen Terminal zu kommen (detach) per STRG+A und darauffolgendes drücken von "d".

Nun läuft dein Ventrilo-Server auch wenn du dich ausloggst - die Screen-session kannst du per "screen -r" wieder aufrufen.

Nähere zu screen kannst du im Screen Tutorial von Thorsten Ball nachlesen.

Dies alles setzt natürlich voraus, dass du screen installiert hast.


----------



## RedWing (28. Mai 2004)

Also mit  dem Befehl nohup kansst du den Prozess am Laufen halten...


```
nohup binary
```

Die manual Pages zu nohup sollten dir bessere Auskunft geben...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## eiceman (28. Mai 2004)

Also wenn man Ventrilo als Deamon startet läuft er auch ohne Terminal.

Sehe als Befehlszeile so aus

./ventrilo_srv -d


----------



## hupe (28. Mai 2004)

ähm jo, danke den hab ich auch gerade gefunden


----------



## SkyRanger (20. Juli 2004)

screen -A -m -d -S ventriloserver ./ventrilo_srv


----------



## chocolate (23. Juli 2004)

Ich habe letztens Ventrilo installiert und weil es Probleme gab, denn Ordner später gelöscht.
Heute habe ich Ventrilo neuinstalliert, aber trotzdem ist der Server den ich vorher erstellte noch immer mit den gleichen Angaben erreichbar.

Kann ich diesen irgendwie killen? Im Screen steht nichts drin.


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Juli 2004)

```
killall ventrilo_srv
```

Falls er danach immer noch online ist:


```
killall -9 ventrilo_srv
```

Du könntest auch einfach 


```
ps aux
```

eingeben, und dann nachsehen welche PID der ventrilo_srv prozess hat. 
Dann kannst du ihn per:


```
kill PID
```

killen.


----------



## EddieG (10. Juli 2007)

ich habe bei mir kill und den pid eingegeben seitdem kann ich den server garnicht mehr starten es passiert gar nix mehr

ich habe eshlab nochmal ps aux gemahct aber da ist der server auch nimma aufgeliset außer diese 3 daten

ventrilo 20452  0.0  0.0  32396  1888 pts/1    S    13:10   0:00 su ventrilo
ventrilo 20455  0.0  0.0  14088  2252 pts/1    S    13:10   0:00 bash
ventrilo 28196  0.0  0.0   7812   944 pts/1    R+   13:20   0:00 ps aux


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2007)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Kommt eine Meldung wenn Du ihn wieder starten willst?
Moeglicherweise gibt es noch ein PID-File und der Server denkt er liefe noch weil dieses File existiert. Damit haben einige Programme Probleme, so z.B. auch D-Bus.


----------



## EddieG (10. Juli 2007)

danke für die Begrüßung!

ich hab das prolem der Server name hatte 32 Zeichen Ventrilo Erlaubt aber nur 31 Zeichen.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe


----------

